# Ban used tires



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Ban used tires?

A lot of good, safe , usable tires get pulled off of cars each year--why would it become a crime to sell them---???

Are all people to stupid to tell a worn out tire from a good one?

I don't think we need one more law on the books.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The rubber ages and degrades over time. So just because the tire is not "worn out", does not mean it is safe. If you do a Google search, you will find plenty of info on this topic. 

But this is the first I have heard any talk of banning used tire sales, so I doubt it is imminent.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Banning *all *used tires because *some *used tires are bad is a bad argument.

Why not ban *all *lettuce, because *some *lettuce is contaminated and *some *people get sick.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Why not to ban USED tires so that MORE NEW ONES will be sold? Who gives about safety or quality?
Also, it might be just a local scheme to sell more used tires. "Poor people" will start hording them. 
Actually not. Some puppet in senate pushed a bill

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/proposed-law-would-ban-some-used-tire-sales


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

That would be the most idiotic law ever created, another ridiculous and unnecessary law that could never be policed. Another stupid law to make criminals out of folks just trying to survive. "Used Tire" does not always mean something five years old and worn down to the nub, a used tire can also be a month old with a couple thousand miles on it.

If you can't buy a good used tire, and you can't afford to buy a new tire, do you know what happens? You continue to drive on your old worn tires until they will no longer hold air. My bet is a law like that would create even more bad tires on the road, not less.

Think about all the accidents each day where cars with good tires are totaled out, damaged beyond repair. Or vehicles with many good parts like tires that develop expensive mechanical problems where fixing the vehicle is not practical. Four tires per car that's likely tens of thousands of tires every day. You can't sell all these good used tires, even though they might be just like new. That means they would get ground up to make asphalt, buried in a landfill or burned for fuel. Sounds like a massive waste of usable resources to me.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I would be more afraid of a new chinese tires as opposed to a used American tire..


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah and how bout buying a used car, would you have to buy new tires for it? Stupid. Sounds like just a rumor to me.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Remember "Cash for Clunkers?" Why not do the same for tires? Turn in your old worn out balding retreads and get a subsidy to buy 4 brand new Michelins. Sounds like a great plan!

:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll bet that us tax payers would not only be subsidizing that but also making some politicians wealthy.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think it's a solution looking for a problem. About the only used tires out there come off wrecked cars and people taking their factory tires off and replacing them with low profile.

As for old tires being unsafe, I think most people would be shocked at how few accidents are caused by flat tires.

Everyone remember the Firestone tire debacle with Ford Explore's?

Cliff note version....Ford went to Firestone and asked them to increase the tread life of their tires....so the reformulated the rubber so instead of wearing out in 40K miles, you got 80-90K miles.

If you assume someone drives 15K miles a year, one would get about 3 years of use on the older tires....and about 6-7 on the new formulation. 

But then we add in the issue of people running lower pressure to give a softer ride....this means higher tire temps....which eventually causes tread separation. 

Of the roll overs associated with the tires, almost all of them were in the south during summer time. And all the tires were under inflated. And 85% of the drivers involved were female. 

Ford was able to show the tire failure alone did not cause the roll over. It was over reaction of the driver. Any deaths from the roll over were a result of the person not wearing a seat belt.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

oh'mike said:


> I'll bet that us tax payers would not only be subsidizing that but also making some politicians wealthy.


... and the tire factory and upstream supplier company execs who donated $$$ to those politicians, too.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In my next life I would like to come back as a politician---

No, a weather man would be better, big pay and you can be wrong almost every day!


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> I think it's a solution looking for a problem. About the only used tires out there come off wrecked cars and people taking their factory tires off and replacing them with low profile.


I don't think that's true. Car enthusiasts sell used tires and wheel/tire sets all of the time. Go on any car forum and check out the for sale sections. Wheels/Tires usually have their own section. Craigslist and eBay are full of these sales also. I personally have sold over 20 sets of used tires over the years.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Go to almost every big city and there are plenty of used tire sales shops. Even in my little town in the middle of nowhere, population 15,000, there are three used tire dealers. And 3 or 4 other "unofficial" used tire dealers on our local Craig's List imitator.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, its one way to create a market for people to make money illegally. Kinda like prohibition.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Actually not. Some puppet in senate pushed a bill


It's not the US Senate, it's the Florida State Senate. Even if it passes, it won't impact most of us.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

http://kfor.com/2015/02/05/proposed-oklahoma-law-would-ban-sale-of-unsafe-tires/

From the sound of it they want to ban the sale of unsafe used tires.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Sounds like another stupid law to save stupid people from their own actions,....


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> http://kfor.com/2015/02/05/proposed-...-unsafe-tires/
> 
> From the sound of it they want to ban the sale of unsafe used tires.


The Oklahoma bill was defeated 10 days after introduction.

Another example of how something makes the front page news when announced and the press never reports the outcome, or buries the follow up in the fine print on page 15.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Used tires being dangerous? What about some used cars being dangerous? What about most/many drivers being dangerous on the road?? Sheesh.........

Just getting INSIDE a car to drive away is dangerous, people. Read this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/0307277194...qmt=b&hvbmt=bb&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_7efg1jr1pw_b

_ I thought I knew stuff about cars/driving/traffic until I read all 600 pages..........._


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

All four of my tires are used, taken off junk cars at Pull A Part. Four Michelins, no less. They all have like new tread. For $20 a piece, hey, I'm in. 

Just know what you're buying, and check the build date if you are cautious. It's on the tire, in tiny little code.


----------

